# 2008 l180 new holland( good deal?)



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I found a 2008 l180 NH for sale for 13k. It looks very clean and has 1360 orginal hrs on it. 2 speed with cab and heat and ac. Comes with new bucket and forks also. It also has a new engine installed as it is replaced by NH for premature failure and only has 10 hrs on it. They have all documentation to show hrs and work completed by the dealer. Do you think this is a good price as this is my first skid I have ever bought? Any pros or cons as it would be used for landscape work and what size pusher or Kage system do you think would be a good fit for the horsepower this skid has? Thanks


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Ive got a 07 on lease for the winter. Basically sounds like the same machine you're looking at. 2 speed, pilot controls, high flow etc.. Here are my thoughts so far:

Lifted 9 skids of ice melt off of a semi without an issue. I was impressed.

Seems a little light. I could use the weight kit pushing a 8ft pusher. Im sure snow tires would help too. Seems to run out of traction pretty quick. 

Visability out of the rear is awesome far better than the Cat and Bobcat that I used the past two years.

Fit and finish of the cab is nice. Not as nice as cat, but not as basic as the bobcat.

This machine has like 150 hours on it so it is basically a new machine. Dealer is asking 32,500 I think.

This is the third year I have rented. First Year Bobcat S250, Last year was a Cat 246C

Didnt Care for the bobcat

I liked Cat machine always will, but really let me down when lifting skids of salt, and its really just overpriced.

The NH seems to be the middle ground of the two.

This is the first machine that I have actually considered purchasing.

I wouldnt hesitate to buy and for 13,000 w a new motor I'd say its worth taking a look at.


Good Luck


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

An ls180 is a lot more machine than a 246C first off. Secondly, for thirteen grand that's a pretty nice deal. As mentioned, visibility is fantastic in a new holland. That model should be able to push a 10' box if you put the right tires on it and a weight kit. 1300 hours is pretty low really, that's right where they're nice and broke in and running smooth. Go for it that's a good price, especially since it has documentation to go with it.


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

I would jump on that


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

What size cat would compare to the L180?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

My bad, a 246 is a comparable machine. Not sure why I was thinking there was a big difference. Sorry about that.
Either way, that's a good deal.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

That's a steal at $13,000!!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

purpleranger519;1560932 said:


> That's a steal at $13,000!!


What he said.....That is an unbelievable price.!!!!!! .I'm no expert but i do own 6 of them and have an idea what they go for good luck, keep us posted and post some pics if you get it
Steve


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i didn't go through every listing but you can compare here

http://www.machinerytrader.com/list/list.aspx?ETID=1&catid=1055&Manu=NEW+HOLLAND&MDLGrp=LS180


----------



## thebluemule (Jan 17, 2012)

This is a scam!!! I emailed the guy 3 times telling him I would come and buy it once I got there to check everything out. I told him I would bring cash and consider it sold. He emailed me back two days later at 4:30 am saying that it was in Seattle Washington (but the skid steer is on Craigslist Cleveland Ohio. Then said that he needed the money wired through amazon account and they would ship the machine free of charge within 5 days. DO NOT EVEN WASTE YOUR TIME ON THIS. Just giving you guys a heads up.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't know if this is a scam or not. I'm not judging anyones information. With that said, when these deals seem way to good to be true, just forget it, it's not what it seems. Do your homework and look for 5-10 comparibles. That should give you a solid idea of what one of these machines should sell for. Thumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

peteo1;1560471 said:


> My bad, a 246 is a comparable machine. Not sure why I was thinking there was a big difference. Sorry about that.
> Either way, that's a good deal.


They aren't comparable machines, radius vs vertical lift. Even if they are RATED close the vertical lift will shine. 252 Cat is closest


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

thebluemule;1580070 said:


> This is a scam!!! I emailed the guy 3 times telling him I would come and buy it once I got there to check everything out. I told him I would bring cash and consider it sold. He emailed me back two days later at 4:30 am saying that it was in Seattle Washington (but the skid steer is on Craigslist Cleveland Ohio. Then said that he needed the money wired through amazon account and they would ship the machine free of charge within 5 days. DO NOT EVEN WASTE YOUR TIME ON THIS. Just giving you guys a heads up.


I realized it was a scam after 2 back and fourth emails with this guy. He sent me a phone number to call him at, but after the emails it was to good to be true. he said it was in washington state or something like that. i said ok the money is on the way


----------



## dgc (Nov 17, 2008)

I got an 02 ls180 I'll let go for 14000. Cab,heat,2 speed,good tires just rebuilt from flywheel out


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

I got a brand new one for sale for $10k. Just wire the money to us here in Botswana and I'll have it shipped right out to ya. 

That sucks man, scammers have earned a very special place in hell as fas as I'm concerned.

Makes me worry about every craiglist ad I have bookmarked.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah once they say they can ship it I am thinking scam, but is fun to screw with them afterwards and make them think they got one.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Burkartsplow;1596814 said:


> Yeah once they say they can ship it I am thinking scam, but is fun to screw with them afterwards and make them think they got one.


Iv hade this experience also on craigslist be careful i bought mine on ebay but i drove 5 hours one way to look at it ebay has buyer protection


----------

